# I can do this!!!!!!!



## AJLang

This time I am going to be mega positive that I can lose the weight.  I will be posting on here each day to keep me incentivised.  After being scared of weighing myself  Northener gave me the motivation to weigh myself this morning.  The scales confirmed what I knew - that I had put on half a stone.  However I know that if I keep to my WW points I should hopefully lose that first half stone in 1-2 weeks.  I will then focus on losing one pound a week.  Haven't eaten today because my tummy is still full from a comfort eating Chinese takeaway last night but when I do eat I'm planning a small bowl of peach slices and pineapple chunks - I've discovered these great tubs of fruit in the supermarket which stay fresh in the fridge for a week.  As they don't have peel on them the fibre isn't too bad for more gastroparesis and they are delicious.  I haven't planned dinner yet but I will update my thread later starting weight is 14 stone 9lbs


----------



## Northerner

We'll keep you on the straight and narrow Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I nearly gave in to an early glass of wine but I am going to wait until 6.30 before pouring the much needed glass.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I nearly gave in to an early glass of wine but I am going to wait until 6.30 before pouring the much needed glass.



Time to pour! Just one glass though!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan your post made me laugh when it arrived in my email. but my WW points have let me have two glasses of wine tonight. Going to have faggots, potato dauphonaise and peas for dinner and will still have three points spare


----------



## Dizzydi

Good luck Amanda you know you can do it..... We are all behind you my love xxx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Di


----------



## Catwoman76

You are heading in the right direction Amanda, I'm rooting for you   Sheenax


----------



## AJLang

thank you Sheena


----------



## AJLang

Despite the trauma of GPs, x-rays and blood tests so far today I have been a good girl I have had peach slices and pineapple chunks which are free points for WW.  I've also had three TUC biscuits plus 2 cheese spreads although I am rather hungry now.  For dinner I've planned seafood sticks, tempura prawns, feta cheese and olives which I am looking forward to.  I'm also looking forward to two small glasses of ice cold wine.  I'm sure I enjoy my food and drink more when I am on a diet because I don't take it for granted


----------



## Northerner

Well done Amanda, what you have planned sounds delicious (except the olives, ugh!  )


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  I've had a good start today.  Took Susie for a nice walk with OH and then had peach slices, pineapple and papaya cubes.  I'm feeling very virtuous


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan.  I've had a good start today.  Took Susie for a nice walk with OH and then had peach slices, pineapple and papaya cubes.  I'm feeling very virtuous



Sounds delicious!  Good to see Susie is benefiting from your new resolve also - how is she now after her stroke?


----------



## AJLang

Susie says thank you for asking about her.  She is virtually back to normal.  she gets a little more tired but loves asking me for cuddles at 4am She is still chasing squirrels and loving her walks


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Susie says thank you for asking about her.  She is virtually back to normal.  she gets a little more tired but loves asking me for cuddles at 4am She is still chasing squirrels and loving her walks



Ah, that's good to hear


----------



## AJLang

I've been doing something work-related this afternoon that is stressful - just decided that I've had enough and I need a drink - but that would be naughty because it can't be anywhere near 6.30 - had been so absorbed in my work that I hadn't realised that it was 6.15.  Hooray I've managed to work today, keep to my WW points, not snack during the day AND not drink my wine too early.  All I've eaten since my fruit breakfast is a cheese scone.  I'm feeling very pleased with myself


----------



## Northerner

Well done Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

thank you Alan


----------



## AJLang

I've been for another Susie walk had paracetamol, ibuprofen and strayed on pain relief and my walking wasn't too bad. Lovely food planned today
Pineapple chunks, peach slices and papaya
Three Tuc biscuits and two cheese spreaD
snack of prawn crackers (surprisingly only two WW points for a quarter pack)
Mushroom and asparagus parcel with pancetta wrapped asparagus
Two glasses of wine
Yummy


----------



## AJLang

Well I did have a MacDonalds Filet O Fish for lunch yesterday..  it was extremely nice and I made sure that I kept to my WW points allowance


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well I did have a MacDonalds Filet O Fish for lunch yesterday..  it was extremely nice and I made sure that I kept to my WW points allowance



I like those occasionally  As long as you're sticking to your points!


----------



## AJLang

I've been good and have points to spare


----------



## AJLang

I think I will manage to keep to my points today but not doing too well after a horrible feeling hypo.  Had Lucozade, a Foxs Classic biscuit and then because I was starving three handfuls of twiglets  Generally not having a good day had no energy since ive woken and currently feelingly trembly with pins and needles.  Have changed my working half day so that I can stay under the duvet.  Hope that my blood tests find out what is wrong so that I can learn to manage this exhaustion.  Spent half the weekend sleeping


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear this Amanda, but very well done on sticking to your WW points. I hope that you are feeling much stronger soon


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## AJLang

just to post that it has been close at times, particularly when I was ravenously hungry during the day yesterday, but I have kept to my WW points. Had steak fajitas with sour cream and cheese on Monday.  Yesterday was crepes with ham and Brie. Yunny.  Today OH is cooking rice with smoked sausage.  Unless something goes wrong, which it won't, I will be contributing to the weight loss group on Friday


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> just to post that it has been close at times, particularly when I was ravenously hungry during the day yesterday, but I have kept to my WW points. Had steak fajitas with sour cream and cheese on Monday.  Yesterday was crepes with ham and Brie. Yunny.  Today OH is cooking rice with smoked sausage.  Unless something goes wrong, which it won't, I will be contributing to the weight loss group on Friday



Well done for overcoming the temptations Amanda  Your meals sound delicious, keep up the good work!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan, your messages are helping me to stay motivated


----------



## AJLang

just realised that I've completed week one of keeping to my WW points, hooray. it has also really helped my gastroparesis BG levels.  have woken up to a good BG every day and only had one night when I needed extra humalog. Here's to week two going well Plan for today
peach slices, pineapple and papaya

two slices of toast

chicken chausseur with a small portion of potatoes

Small portion of cauliflower cheese

two small glasses of wine

Plus if I want use them I have another seven points spare for treats


----------



## AJLang

Feeling very pleased with myself as I've lost five pounds and I've planned all of my meals for the next week


----------



## AJLang

been stuck at home on sick leave and dare not walk Susie on my own because of hip so have relied on OH. But yesterday and today were great because I could walk Susie with OH so Susie and I are both happy. Really pleased with my self that despite the health problems I've kept to my WW points. Today I'm having
Peach slices with pineapple and papaya cubes
Crumpet with butter
Mushroom and asparagus parcel with pancetta wrapped asparagus
Two glasses of wine
That leaves me with 8 WW points to use if I get hungry or want an extra glass of wine


----------



## AJLang

In the mood to break the diet but I'm trying to be goog


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> In the mood to break the diet but I'm trying to be goog



Don't waiver Amanda, you're doing really well


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.....I will now feel guilty if I do waiver


----------



## AJLang

Wow I love the flexibility of WW points.  As you know from two posts ago I thought that I was going to break my diet but with Northeners help I didn't.  Not the healthiest of days but I still have points to spare!!
One crumpet and butter
Peach slices with pineapple and papaya cubes
12g prawn crackers
One Foxs classic bar
And still to come.......
Scampi with petits pois
Two glasses of wine


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! A nice surprise for you


----------



## AJLang

OH did normal Susie walk this morning because I struggle.  But I'm really pleased with myself because I just took her out for ten minutes.  Only a short walk and hip was stiff when we got home but Susie and I are both happy that we did it especially as I'd spent most of yesterday with absolutely no energy.   The walk also gained me an extra WW point


----------



## Northerner

Well done Amanda, and I'm sure Susie appreciated it


----------



## AJLang

OK have to admit that I've already opened the wine and emailed OH to suggest a takeaway.  I know that it is comfort eating but plan to be a good girl tomorrow after the eye appointment


----------



## AJLang

OH has saved me from the takeaway temptation.  Instead we are going to have picnic food in the garden


----------



## AJLang

mmmh I don't understand - the only time that I didn't keep to my WW points was last night yet I've put on three pounds in two days!!! That doesn't seem fair. Just about to spend a long weekend with my mum and dad celebrating my mum's birthday = food that I shouldn't eat on a diet - but going to enjoy being pampered and then back onto the diet on Sunday.  I am taking my peaches, pineapple and papaya chunks with me so that I have low fat and healthy breakfasts


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear that Amanda, hope it's a blip. Don't let it spoil your enjoyment of the weekend - happy birthday to your mum!


----------



## AJLang

Oh dear can't believe it has been a month since I stopped my diet.....I think it ended just as I went on sick leave.  Well the good news is that I've only put on two of the five pounds that I lost.  The even better news is that mum and dad have offered to come here to look after Susie so we can go on holiday.  it will be the first holiday that OH and I have had in four years!  I now have four weeks to lose eight pounds


----------



## trophywench

YAY - what an incentive!  Go for it !


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the encouragement Trophywrench


----------



## AJLang

Well day one went well and was rather delicious.  I had

Peach slices with papaya and pineapple chunks
Small platter of cheese and ham slices with pesto dressing
Mushroom Filo parcel with asparagus wrapped in Parma ham
Two. Small glasses of wine

Today will be the same apart from dinner which will be the following tapas
Paella
Prawns in chilli and garlic butter
Spanish meatballs

I so want to get into my clothes for the holiday


----------



## lucy123

Good luck Amanda.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Lucy


----------



## AJLang

Well I've near enough kept to my WW points for a week and have only lost a pound.  It is sooooooo frustrating. I was hoping for more loss in my first week.  I am often hungry but will try to persevere for the holiday


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> Well I've near enough kept to my WW points for a week and have only lost a pound.  It is sooooooo frustrating. I was hoping for more loss in my first week.  I am often hungry but will try to persevere for the holiday



I've only just seen this thread.... it is very interesting... like reading your diary Amanda 

sorry you only lost a pound.  but if you are 'often hungry' maybe you aren't eating enough (diet-wise).  you didn't seem to be hungry when you were doing this diet at first so I wonder if you are missing something out.  just a thought.

anyway Amanda..... you can do it!!!  keep going and you will lose that 8lbs x


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Macast. I think that I'm possibly noticing that I'm hungry more because I'm stuck at home on sick leave and not doing much.  However the great news is that I'm returning to work on July 30th and that work have suggested reasonable adjustments that should help my return so I'm really pleased about that.  Maybe the scales will show a better weight loss tomorrow - on Friday they said that I had lost three pounds but then two of the pounds went back on the next day - probably my fault for weighing myself too often


----------



## macast

I know how bad it is being stuck at home and not well enough to lead an active life when you've been used to being on the go all the time.
since I've been ill I have taught myself to crochet.... so each night after my evening meal I settle down to tv and crochet..... the crocheting stops me from snacking and before I know it it is time for my evening drink and bedtime snack 
during the day I spend a lot of time reading and using the computer.... and I tend not to snack.  my snacking time is in the evening.... so the crocheting keeps my mind and fingers active LOL


----------



## AJLang

Yes I'm back again with trying to lose weight.  I realised that being overweight isn't helping my depression.  Ive just re-joined my Weight Watchers online.  I weigh 14stone 6lbs which is three pounds LESS than earlier this year so that is a good start.  Food planned so far today
Pineapple, peach and papaya
Activia creamy yoghurt
Beef stew with two dumplings
Two small glasses of wine 
That leaves me with another nine points to use today


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Amanda! All sounds very tasty


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Amanda, I wish you luck.  It's tough doing any plan online though.  I'm with SW myself, and couldn't do it without the group support.  I have two work colleagues who follow SW, one at my group and one online - and guess who's doing better.

If you can find a local slimming group (whatever the brand), do think about joining.  There's always a warm welcome, and all the SW groups I've attended had a few diabetic members to swap stories with.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  Thank you LeeLee unfortunately I don't feel confident enough to go to a meeting for a number of reasons.  I will hope that the online version will work. Fingers crossed


----------



## AJLang

Day 1 finished and the scales this morning showed that I'd lost a pound.  I kept to my points but that did include three small glasses of wine  Amanda's special Caesar sal ad tonight - lettuce, tomato, cucumber, bacon bits, home made croutons and Parmesan cheese - yummy


----------



## Katieb

Good news Amanda! You sound very focused! I need to continue to lose weight. Cholesterol slightly raised and want to avoid statins! Like you, I prefer to 'go it alone' so perhaps we can encourage each other! Your tea sounds nice!!  Katiex


----------



## AJLang

hi Katie thank you for your post yes I am focused but also realistic.  For example I'm going out for my work leaving meal and drinks on Tuesday I know thar I won't be as good - but I will do my best to behave on the Monday and Wednesday.  It would be great if we could support each other x. I bought a lovely red dress a few months ago it fits but doesnt suit how big my curves are......I would love to lose enough weight to be able to wear it for Christmas


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> hi Katie thank you for your post yes I am focused but also realistic.  For example I'm going out for my work leaving meal and drinks on Tuesday I know thar I won't be as good - but I will do my best to behave on the Monday and Wednesday.  It would be great if we could support each other x. I bought a lovely red dress a few months ago it fits but doesnt suit how big my curves are......I would love to lose enough weight to be able to wear it for Christmas



Have a lovely night out on Tuesday Amanda!  I bet you can achieve the dress goal by Christmas! - we'll support each other!!! Katiex


----------



## AJLang

Yipee another day another pound lost.  I know that fast weight loss will only last for two or three days but it's a nice starting incentive.   Going to the cinema today - got to try to avoid the popcorn


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> Yipee another day another pound lost.  I know that fast weight loss will only last for two or three days but it's a nice starting incentive.   Going to the cinema today - got to try to avoid the popcorn



Well done Amanda! Enjoy yur trip to the cinema! Katiex


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Katie.  We saw Skyfall and it was great.  I did have popcorn but counted the Weightwatchers points so that was ok xx


----------



## AJLang

Hungry but going strong.  It's 1pm and all I've eaten so far today is a bowl of fruit.  Today's plan is
Activia creamy yoghurt for a snack
Olives, seafood sticks and feta cheese for a late lunch
Sausages,onions, mashed potato and baked beans
Wine


----------



## AJLang

Stupid scales say that I've put the weight back on and I was good yesterday. I must stop weighing myself every day


----------



## LeeLee

Glad you know what not to do... the scales can be affected by so many random things that a daily weigh-in is meaningless.  Weekly at the same time of day is best, and don't take it to heart if there's an occasional blip.  

Your clothes will be a good guide as well - if you have something that's a bit too tight, try it on weekly and before long it will be comfortable.  Keep at it!


----------



## AJLang

Today is a new day.  Well it has to be after yesterday.  I had my work leaving do and this involved lots of wine, an Indian meal and three glasses of Baileys  I am now suffering but it was good. Plan for today:
Fruit and yoghurt
Crab sticks, olives and feta cheese
Mushroom parcel with asparagus wrapped in Parma ham
Two small glasses of wine
Lots of caffeine free Diet Coke for dehydration from last night


----------



## AJLang

I've been a bit naughty this week - had an Indian meal AND  a chinese takeaway - I've also not kept to checking my Weightwatcher points.  But I have made sure that I don't eat much during the day and I'm pleased to say that I have lost 2lbs this week so I'm now down to 14 stone 4lbs.  I would love for it to say 14 stone 3lbs next week so I will try to be a good girl!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Keep up the hardwork look forward to your update next week when its says 14st 3


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Sheilagh


----------



## AJLang

Never let it be said that I don't keep trying. Weight has crept up to 14stone 8lb so I am going to significantly cut back on alcohol to save the calories plus increasing my Susie walks to four a week.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Never let it be said that I don't keep trying. Weight has crept up to 14stone 8lb so I am going to significantly cut back on alcohol to save the calories plus increasing my Susie walks to four a week.



Susie will be pleased!


----------



## AJLang

Mark will be even happy because it means he doesn't have two rush round on two work days.  But Susie will be even happier than this because I'm going to start giving her extra ten minute walks most days


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmmh not sure what has happened but ive put on 5lbs since March 7th  It's no excuse but I think I did too much comfort eating since Susie was ill and a virus - four takeaways in eight days was not good AND neither was last night's hypo which led to jelly babies, creme egg AND a slice of vienetta  OK confession over now time for action.  I have re-enrolled onto Weightwatchers online.  Will be interesting to count carbs and WW points - first time I have done it with the pump I will also need to alter my pump calculations - they are a bit complicated during the night because of the gastroparesis - but if I leave them as they are whilst dieting I risk bad night time hypos
Right my plan
I don't eat until lunch because of the gastroparesis
Lunch today:
1 slice salami
2 slices prosciutto
Olives
Feta cheese
Sun blushed tomatoes

Dinner
Chicken chausseur with one slice of home made bread
2 glasses of wine
That leaves me with seven "spare" points
My 5% weight loss target is 14 stones 2 lbs


----------



## AJLang

Walked Susie this morning so that's extra points earnt. I hope that nobody minds me posting like this but reading back what I've writing on the post does keep me motivated.  Although I've gained a few pounds in the last year, rather lost them, posting on here has stopped me gaining more weight.  Also in the last year I've had to deal with serious Susie illness, the chronic fatigue syndrome, leaving my job and the resultant depression.  Now that I'm getting used to my "new" life I've just got to tackle losing six stone and drinking less alcohol   but I will do it


----------



## shambles

Just remember that every pound you lose it an achievement rather than focusing on the 6 stone. I was told 5 stone and was like no way! it's such a lot I'll never do it .. but I have done a stone and a 1/3 of it just in little bits xx I've set a target date to have lost it all and think it helps to think I had a bad week this one, but I've still got such and such time to go to get it all x Helps to not get too down those weeks nothing shifts or you put a bit back on x


----------



## AJLang

Hi Shambles thank you for your lovely supportive message and congratulations on your weight loss xx. I'm going to spend some time thinking of my long-term target date and will then break it down into smaller targets


----------



## AJLang

Today's food plan:
Lunch: 3 slices antipasti meat, 1 oz feta cheese, 15 olives and three sun dried tomatoes

Dinner: Spinach and ricotta cannelloni with rocket, Parmesan cheese and balsamic vinegar
2 small glasses of wine
I also have five points for snacks but I'm only going to use them if I really need to because the treat points can be used anytime in the week


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Amanda, good luck with your plan.  

Breaking the total down into mini-targets has been helpful to me.  I created a spreadsheet showing my weight, weekly & cumulative losses and BMI.  I also have a page containing my food diary.  I set myself interim targets for each 5% lost, half and full stone marks and every BMI point lost.  I have ?lb to go before I reach a loss of third of my former total weight, and 3? lbs to go for six stone.  PM me if you'd like me to email the template.


----------



## AJLang

Hi LeeLee Thank you very much for your message and congratulations on your brilliant weight loss. Your template sounds like the information that I keep on my Weight Watchers app but please do let me have a copy. I will PM you in a minute


----------



## AJLang

Well I got to 7pm last night and had a MAJOR sugar craving - fortunately I had bought some WW chocolate Jaffa cakes - just one of them was enough to hit the spot and only 2 propoints. I also only had one small glass of wine yesterday which is good for me.  I discovered that combining sugar free Ribena with diet Sprite is just as good as drinking Kir Royale.  BGS have also been excellent 5's during all the day yesterday and woke up to 7.8 this morning.  My pump is really helping with my new way of eating


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well I got to 7pm last night and had a MAJOR sugar craving - fortunately I had bought some WW chocolate Jaffa cakes - just one of them was enough to hit the spot and only 2 propoints. I also only had one small glass of wine yesterday which is good for me.  I discovered that combining sugar free Ribena with diet Sprite is just as good as drinking Kir Royale.  BGS have also been excellent 5's during all the day yesterday and woke up to 7.8 this morning.  My pump is really helping with my new way of eating



Brilliant! Well done - very creative with the drinks!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northener


----------



## AJLang

I had the symptoms of a high BG last night ie going to the toilet three times and a really dry throat but was 4.8 when I went to bed and 4.8 when I woke up this morning so very strange.  Not sure if it is because I'm not eating many carbs ie I only had 25 g yesterday - not doing low carb on purpose, it's just the food that I feel like eating. I also woke up with a very bloated tummy this morning and a headache.  Very strange.  The good thing is that I weigh 2lbs less than on Sunday.

Yesterday I had
Lunch: 3 slices antipasti meat, 1oz feta cheese, 15 olives, 3 sun dried tomatoes

Dinner: Chilli con carne with rice topped with grated cheese and sour cream
2 small glasses of wine

My BGs have been really good


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmh after stress of being ill earlietl (migraine??), eye appointment and then coming home to find that Susie had been ill I'm amazed to say I haven't eaten hardly anything today.  I think all of the stress has taken away my appetite but I definitely think that I've earnt some wine


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Mmmmh after stress of being ill earlietl (migraine??), eye appointment and then coming home to find that Susie had been ill I'm amazed to say I haven't eaten hardly anything today.  I think all of the stress has taken away my appetite but I definitely think that I've earnt some wine



Relax a little, you deserve it! I hope Susie is feeling better soon too


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener.  I'm now feeling rather full after cottage pie and a Cadburys chocolate trifle washed down with some ice cold wine.....and I've kept to my points allowance


----------



## AJLang

Susie is also feeling better but OH came home from work feeling ill......and he is very rarely ill.  It must be a virus


----------



## AJLang

My diet is seriously being tested Susie has been unwell again and I'm absolutely starving so I just ate..............a sun dried tomato!!!   Two hours to lunch and counting


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> My diet is seriously being tested Susie has been unwell again and I'm absolutely starving so I just ate..............a sun dried tomato!!!   Two hours to lunch and counting



Stay strong!  I do hope this isn't related to Susie's recent problems?


----------



## AJLang

Truth is Alan is that I don't know if it is related to Susie's other problems.  Not nice to say but she has lost her bowel control in the house twice since 2pm yesterday - I was only out two hours yesterday when it happened  and today I was upstairs and she'd only come back from her walk less than two hours before.  My big fear is that the suspected brain tumour is affecting this so she doesn't know what to do. I am very upset but obviously very much hoping that it is something more simple and she will be ok in a day or two. I dare not take her to the vet.  She also got me up twice in the night because she was restless and panting lots. I'm just glad that I'm at home with her.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Truth is Alan is that I don't know if it is related to Susie's other problems.  Not nice to say but she has lost her bowel control in the house twice since 2pm yesterday - I was only out two hours yesterday when it happened  and today I was upstairs and she'd only come back from her walk less than two hours before.  My big fear is that the suspected brain tumour is affecting this so she doesn't know what to do. I am very upset but obviously very much hoping that it is something more simple and she will be ok in a day or two. I dare not take her to the vet.  She also got me up twice in the night because she was restless and panting lots. I'm just glad that I'm at home with her.



Poor Susie, I do hope it is a temporary thing. {{{Susie}}}


----------



## AJLang

Susie says thank you for the hugs.  She is looking very sorry for herself.  I've found the strength to keep to my eating plan.


----------



## shambles

So glad you are managing to keep to the plan you set yourself despite all the stress, illness and things going on  Give yourself a pat on the back for that one for sure!

Following your journey so you have support here


----------



## AJLang

Shambles Thankyou for your lovely message. It's nice to know that you are following my journey


----------



## AJLang

Well it's 5.45 at night and all I've eaten is my very lovely lunch which was only 6 WW propoints. This means that I've got 27 points left for the evening. Planning to have plaice in breadcrumbs with petits pois and two small glasses of wine. Its weigh in tomorrow so if I want to use my spare points for the week it has to be tonight.....so I might have a Cadburys chocolate trifle. On another note I though that it would be difficult to count WW pro points AND carbs but it has been ok but that maybe because a) I count the pro points and Mark counts the carbs for me b) I don't eat breakfast and lunch has tended to be carb free


----------



## AJLang

I haven't been naughty because I stuck to my points......dinner was 1 1/2 pieces breaded plaice with tartare sauce and three tabblesppoons of petits pois. I didn't have any dessert but I am on my fourth small glass of wine which is a bit naughty.

Other food today:
3 jelly babies for low BGs

Lunch:
15 olives in brine
3 small slices antipasti meat
1 oz feta cheese
Sun dried tomatoes

My tummy is currently very full. Weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## Northerner

Hope you are rewarded for all your efforts Amanda  Hope you have a nice, relaxing evening


----------



## LeeLee

Good luck with the weigh-in, don't forget to post in the Total 2013 thread.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I hope that you have a lovely evening as well


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee fingers crossed I'm hoping to post three pounds loss in the morning but Im currently feeling very full so we shall see


----------



## AJLang

14 stone 9lbs today - that's 4lbs loss since Sunday I'm a very happy bunny


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 14 stone 9lbs today - that's 4lbs loss since Sunday I'm a very happy bunny



Brilliant Amanda! Well done!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northener


----------



## AJLang

I can now see the benefits of gastroparesis when on a diet. A lovely full tummy after eating just 6 pro points with a nice refreshing can of Sprite light.  My favourite diet lunch today antipasti meat, feta cheese, olives and sun dried tomatoes - and I don't even have to bolus for it because it's carb free. My seven day average has gone down to 6.3. Brie and ham crepe planned for dinner, yummy.  Major decision about whether to have it with Parma ham &asparagus or rocket with Parmesan and balsamic vinegar - such tough decisions


----------



## Northerner

Sounds delicious Amanda! And trust you to find a positive with the gastroparesis, you are a legend!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you. I've been smiling all afternoon since I read that I'm a legend


----------



## AJLang

Yesterday was a complete success. I woke up this morning at 5am and I was 4.5 so reduced my TBR and went back to sleep.  It was 12.1 when I walked Susie but 6 at the end of it. At 4pm it was 4.5 so another reduction of the TBR - it's great using the TBR to reduce the number of Hypos whilst keeping to my WW points.  Dinner tonight is vegetable korma, onion Bhaji and poppdums washed down with two glasses of wine.  I've got a spare six points that I can use on something sweet if I want to or Saturday night wine


----------



## AJLang

I spoke too soon yesterday lots of jelly babies needed today but I've still managed to keep to my WW points gammon, cauliflower cheese, peas, yorkshire pudding and cranberry sauce for dinner tonight yummy


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmmh at times I feel like my body is trying to sabotage my diet. Another 2.7 and jelly babies at 2am I'm gradually reducing my basals.  Good news is that I weighed myself this morning and I've lost another pound the official weigh in is on Friday.


----------



## LeeLee

Bad girl for weighing off schedule!  Well done for the pound though.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee. I'm very bad because I weigh myself everyday


----------



## LeeLee

Don't forget to post your 'official' results in the Total 2013 thread.  We're doing quite well (though I don't think I'll have much of an impact this week).


----------



## AJLang

Thanks for the reminder, I'm looking forward to posting them on Friday Why don't you think you will make much of any impact?  You have already done so brilliantly and you're my inspiration


----------



## AJLang

Oops did I have two quality street today  it's ok I had the WW points for them


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Oops did I have two quality street today  it's ok I had the WW points for them



They weren't green triangles were they? My favourites!


----------



## AJLang

No they were the lovely purple coloured fudge ones.  There were more quality street, left over from Christmas, but for the sake of WW points they've gone to the great bin in the sky. I know that's bad but I want to lose weight for the Birmingham meet so you can all say ooooooooh and aaaaaaaah


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> No they were the lovely purple coloured fudge ones.  There were more quality street, left over from Christmas, but for the sake of WW points they've gone to the great bin in the sky. I know that's bad but I want to lose weight for the Birmingham meet so you can all say ooooooooh and aaaaaaaah



I have every confidence we will be!


----------



## AJLang

Ooooooh yes forgot to say how good I was today.  After hospital appointments I walk past the bakers on my way to the taxi and usually I pop in to get my favourite roll - cheese topped with egg mayo and sausage, yummy.  But not today, today was straight home to my healthy WW counted lunch


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> I have every confidence we will be!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Ooooooh yes forgot to say how good I was today.  After hospital appointments I walk past the bakers on my way to the taxi and usually I pop in to get my favourite roll - cheese topped with egg mayo and sausage, yummy.  But not today, today was straight home to my healthy WW counted lunch



Well done!


----------



## LeeLee

AJLang said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I'm looking forward to posting them on Friday Why don't you think you will make much of any impact?  You have already done so brilliantly and you're my inspiration


Thanks for the vote of confidence Amanda, but at this stage the slightest slip makes a big difference - and I went off-plan on Saturday.  I've been good the rest of the week, so I might scrape in with a small loss.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan LeeLee I hope that you are able to post a weight loss this week but even if you don't it is only one week and you've done brilliantly so far


----------



## AJLang

BG is rinning high today currently 12.5 but I'm going to use this as an opportunity to basal test my diet without risking a hypo.  My average BG for the first 8 days of the diet was 6.0 which meant a few hypos, a lot of testing and using TBR quite a few times  so I couldn't identify a pattern. hopefully today will give me an idea of what is happening.  Great that I can set up a basal programme just for dieting days so if I have a "naughty" day I can switch back to my other basal programme but of course I won't have any naughty days


----------



## shambles

AJLang said:


> BG is rinning high today currently 12.5 but I'm going to use this as an opportunity to basal test my diet without risking a hypo.  My average BG for the first 8 days of the diet was 6.0 which meant a few hypos, a lot of testing and using TBR quite a few times  so I couldn't identify a pattern. hopefully today will give me an idea of what is happening.  Great that I can set up a basal programme just for dieting days so if I have a "naughty" day I can switch back to my other basal programme but of course I won't have any naughty days



haha everyone needs naughty days! What's the point otherwise?


----------



## AJLang

I don't seem capable of being naughty at the moment. I've got 21 spare WW points to use by Thursday and I don't know what to do with them (I've already allocated some to wine each day)


----------



## Cat1964

AJLang said:


> I don't seem capable of being naughty at the moment. I've got 21 spare WW points to use by Thursday and I don't know what to do with them (I've already allocated some to wine each day)



Allocate them to MORE wine!


----------



## AJLang

Now that sounds a VERY good idea


----------



## AJLang

Glad that I've done my basal testing - I was 10.7 at 11am and 7.1 at 4pm - I've done hourly testing and made some changes. I find it slightly strange that my basal is different when dieting compared to when I eat normally but guess that is because there is less food for the gastroparesis to leave hanging around. I will do more basal testing tomorrow.  It would be lovely to not need to keep putting on a Temporary Basal Rate or be afraid of Hypos - then I can Enjoy (!!!!!!!) the dieting


----------



## AJLang

I never thought that the diet would take so much basal testing and alterations!M I've been cutting my basal rates but still dropped from 5.7 at 9am to 4.0 at 11.30am.  Abandoned the basal test at that point to have three jelly babies to avoid a hypo.  Looks like more basal testing tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang

I hope this doesn't go wrong. I have 30 WW points available so I'm going to have a Chinese takeaway - spring roll, small amount of crispy chilli beef and prawn foo young. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I hope this doesn't go wrong. I have 30 WW points available so I'm going to have a Chinese takeaway - spring roll, small amount of crispy chilli beef and prawn foo young. I hope I don't regret it.



Hope you enjoy it, and the food gods are kind to you


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan


----------



## shambles

You deserve a treat! You've been working really hard at it!

Hope the chinese doesn't send you sky high though xxx Fingers crossed! I've not dared have a take away from anywhere since January  I miss fish and chips!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Shambles. I really didn't know how to calculate the carbs so underestimated to avoid a hypo. Ended up at 12 this morning so not too bad as my average BG since starting the diet has been 6.9 so I can afford the occasional high. The Chinese was really lovely and I'm sure that I had enough WW points saved for it.  I stood on the scales this morning and they claimed I'd lost more weight. But as my weight fluctuates from day to day I won't say anything more about my weight until tomorrow which is weigh in day


----------



## AJLang

It's the end of week two and I've kept to my WW points. Had beef stew and dumplings for dinner, it was very nice. Didn't eat hardly anything during the day as I didnt have an appetite.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> It's the end of week two and I've kept to my WW points. Had beef stew and dumplings for dinner, it was very nice. Didn't eat hardly anything during the day as I didnt have an appetite.



Ooh! Haven't had dumplings for ages! Well done on keeping on track Amanda  You reminded me of a poem I wrote:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/10/ode-to-dumpling-dear.html


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan The early hours of this morning were a nightmare. Woke up at 4am to a horrible 2.2 so had five jelly babies.  15 minutes later it was still only 2.8 and I had a major hypo craving so two more jelly babies and a creme egg  Can't decide whether to include them in my WW allowance for the week, which would depressing, or to ignore them and prepare for a slightly slower weight loss this week.  Does anyone have any thoughts about this?  PS I weighed myself this morning, three hours after the hypo incident, and had lost another 2 pounds. Now down to 14 stone 7lbs


----------



## AJLang

OK positive thinking head on. It's the start of week 3 and I've often failed by this stage!  I've typed into my WW calculator the hypo food that I had this morning.  I've got a load of ready meals arriving from Tesco in a little while to keep point counting easier and portion control more manageable.  I've typed a plan into my WW software for every day in the next week and I have quite a few spare points that haven't been allocated.  Now I just need a lot of self discipline and determination


----------



## AJLang

Now my self discipline is being tested...I've needed more jelly babies


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Now my self discipline is being tested...I've needed more jelly babies



I suppose when you think about it, the jelly babies are needed to give you energy and raise your levels so your brain can use that energy - they're not in excess of your requirements, so shouldn't be a consideration for your weight.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan that sounds a good reason not to include the jelly babies in my WW points. I can't believe how much my basal rate is going down.  I haven't had any humalog since 7am yet have another hypo


----------



## AJLang

Right I'm not going to let some stupid hypos spoil my weight loss!!!!!!  I'm now recovered and pack on track.  Goats cheese and pumpkin tartlet for dinner with stirfried babycorn, courgette and mushrooms and three small (125ml) glasses of wine because it's the weekend


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Right I'm not going to let some stupid hypos spoil my weight loss!!!!!!  I'm now recovered and pack on track.  Goats cheese and pumpkin tartlet for dinner with stirfried babycorn, courgette and mushrooms and three small (125ml) glasses of wine because it's the weekend



Enjoy!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you  It really helps me lots writing everything on here


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Amanda, I'm raising my glass to you!  I also have a glass of wine to go with my 'good' dinner, a luxury I seldom indulge in due to monster hangovers.  Cheers, hic!


----------



## AJLang

Cheers LeeLee


----------



## shambles

Eek! Look after yourself!


----------



## shambles

Oh and just a tip with your stirfry veg - I sometimes throw in some sesame or poppy seeds in mine to give them a bit of a different flavour - not sure if they count in weight watchers points but might liven things up if you start getting bored of it.


----------



## AJLang

Shambles thanks very much for the tip, I was only thinking last night that sesame seeds would look pretty in the stir fry


----------



## AJLang

I haven't eaten hardly anything today because I was at Uni all day.  Beef goulash for dinner tonight. WW points have been kept to and I've even kept some for lunch out tomorrow


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I haven't eaten hardly anything today because I was at Uni all day.  Beef goulash for dinner tonight. WW points have been kept to and I've even kept some for lunch out tomorrow



Ooh! Haven't had goulash for yonks! Enjoy! Hope you have a nice lunch tomorrow, it's supposed to be a nice day


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan. I can't remember the last time I had goulash and OH doesn't think he has ever had it.  We're having lunch with his parents tomorrow. I'm trying to choose the low fat options (I've already studied the menu) AND have sparkling water instead of wine.....now will my mouth manage to say the right words when choosing my drink


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan. I can't remember the last time I had goulash and OH doesn't think he has ever had it.  We're having lunch with his parents tomorrow. I'm trying to choose the low fat options (I've already studied the menu) AND have sparkling water instead of wine.....now will my mouth manage to say the right words when choosing my drink



Haha! I have that problem when I walk up to the bar - I mean to say 'a diet pepsi' and they give me a pint of Stella - must be my accent!


----------



## LeeLee

You've inspired me to look up an SW recipe for goulash.  In the oven now, smells lovely.


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee said:


> You've inspired me to look up an SW recipe for goulash.  In the oven now, smells lovely.


Sounds lovely


----------



## AJLang

I survived lunch out and had fairly healthy options.  Scallops with salsa followed by a small potato truffle cake with beetroot and butternut squash.  I compromised with the wine and just had one glass. I won't eat anything else today but of course, me being me, there will be some wine


----------



## shambles

Ahh my second favouritist thing ever in the food world scallops


----------



## AJLang

shambles said:


> Ahh my second favouritist thing ever in the food world scallops


Hi Shambles what's your most favourtist food?


----------



## shambles

Creme Brulee  (total no no now) or Steak and chips  (both together preferably) hahaha with scallops to start ...

MMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## AJLang

shambles said:


> Creme Brulee  (total no no now) or Steak and chips  (both together preferably) hahaha with scallops to start ...
> 
> MMMMMMmmmmm



Mmmh very yummy


----------



## AJLang

Well I impressed myself today.  Was really hungry when we went to the garden centre this afternoon so went to the cafe. I came out without ordering anything, not even a sandwich or a glass of wine. I am so pleased.

I'm not counting jelly babies for hypos because I decided that would be very demotivating.

Today is:
Lunch - -antipasti meat, feta cheese, olives and sun dried tomatoes

Snack: I packet WW crisps

Dinner - calzone with a side salad of  rocket, Parmesan and balsamic vinegar

Bubbly (present from OH's mum and dad)

Everything carefully measured and within my WW points for the day


----------



## shambles

If you need jelly beans/babies to correct a hypo than it is a fuel your body requires in that moment and medicinal rather than "eating sweets" so I think you're right to not count them. Hopefully you will get the insulin worked out for the diet so you don't get so much hypos xxx

I just had pizza at Prezzo with Hubbys mum and dad ( a woo you're going on holiday meal!) but was pretty good and had a pizza from their light menu so only 475 calories


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Shambles about the jelly babies xxx. Well done you for keeping to the pizza light meal, I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## shambles

It was nice for a change - I'm not a massive pizza fan xxx

but hubby would live off it if I let him!


----------



## AJLang

According to the  scales I've lost another pound - which means I've hit the half stone mark. But I won't celebrate too much until Friday which is my official weigh in day. Meal plan today:

Lunch - antipasti meat, olives, feta cheese and sun dried tomatoes

4pm If I'm hungry packet of WW crisps or WW dessert

Dinner pork in creamy sauce with mushrooms, asparagus wrapped in ham and possibly, points permitting, potato Rossi

Wine
Going to do a lot of BG tests to avoid a hypo


----------



## Northerner

Sounds lovely  Hope you have a hypo-free day!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan.  I thought that I'd done enough to prevent hypos but it dropped from 7.5 to 3.9 for no reason - it wasn't the heat because I was in a cold study.  Two jelly babies and two hours of 0 per cent TBR and it's 10.3 - going to take advantage of the higher BG to burn calories in my vegetable patch


----------



## AJLang

Well according to the scales this morning I've lost yet another pound.....if it has still gone by my weigh in on Friday I will be thrilled.  No hypos today but not feeling very well so I've not eaten hardly anything and drunk lots of water.  Hoping to find some appetite for my dinner tonight - asparagus and lemon hollandaise melts with stir fried baby corn, mushrooms and courgettes


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well according to the scales this morning I've lost yet another pound.....if it has still gone by my weigh in on Friday I will be thrilled.  No hypos today but not feeling very well so I've not eaten hardly anything and drunk lots of water.  Hoping to find some appetite for my dinner tonight - asparagus and lemon hollandaise melts with stir fried baby corn, mushrooms and courgettes



Hope you feel better soon Amanda, and enjoy your dinner


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan


----------



## AJLang

Yes thank goodness another hypo free day - although I'm now having to deal with it going up in the early hours of the morning so I still need to tinkle with basals - but I will get there.  This is the last day of week three of WW points and I've got loads of points left if I want to treat myself today - but I think that I will be a good girl.
I've had a small WW bar today and have paella planned for dinner.  I might try a packet of WW nachos chips in the early evening - I don't normally snack in the evenings but thought that they could be nice with a glass of wine after OH comes home as we wait to watch the Agnetha interview on the One Show Weigh in tomorrow morning......................


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear Amanda, you're doing really well! Hope you have a nice relaxing evening


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan I'm feeling really positive about this.  I've already filled the freezer with my meals for next week - I have to confess that they are ready meals but the portion control is working for me and I do supplement them with vegetables


----------



## AJLang

Despite having had a lot of hypo jelly babies (and a hypo creme egg) this week I'm really pleased that I've lost another two pounds. I now weigh 14 stone 5lbs


----------



## AJLang

Meat pie tonight! Yummy I love my diet...got some spare points left to play with today but I might save them for tomorrow...however I have a confession.  Haven't felt too well the last three days and although part of it is definitely the ME  I also think that it's because I haven't eaten enough points - I had 23 spare at the end of yesterday (which was the end of my week) and I felt a bit light headed before I ate my lunch today  I will be good and try to use more of points each week and be happy with an average one pound a week weight loss


----------



## LeeLee

AJLang said:


> Despite having had a lot of hypo jelly babies (and a hypo creme egg) this week I'm really pleased that I've lost another two pounds. I now weigh 14 stone 5lbs



Well done you!  Don't forget to add it to the total.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee I have put it on the total weight loss thread but can't do the large font total on my Ipad


----------



## AJLang

Earned some extra pro points today with a 30 minute walk to and from the shops.  Just enough points for an extra small glass of wine this evening


----------



## AJLang

......how strange, and exciting, I appear to have lost three pounds in two days  I'm not going to get too excited until I see what it says on Friday's weigh in day
Friday 14 st 5lb
Saturday 14st 4lb
Sunday 14 st 2 lb


----------



## LeeLee

It would be lovely if weight changes were always downward!  Unfortunately there are a couple of variables that have a confounding short-term effect, i.e. fluid levels and speed of digestion.  I do hope the lbs stay off though.


----------



## AJLang

I agree LeeLee. In the past I've managed to put on three pounds in two days, when ive kept to my points, so that's why I'm only basing my excitement on weigh in days. It would be nice if weight did only go down


----------



## AJLang

So hungry today.  Haven't had any food treats for a few days so had a packet of WW nachos followed by WW crinkle crisps with a glass of wine They were very nice and I've got loads of spare points Goulash for dinner tonight


----------



## AJLang

Feeling flat today because of Susie but determined to keep to my diet. Today I've had a boiled egg and soldiers, prepared by OH because he has a day off, and a packet of WW crisps. Not sure what I'm having for dinner but it will be with stir fried vegetables.  Weight was still 14st 2lb this morning which was good as it means that I'm still on track to have a three pound weight loss for this week, fingers crossed.


----------



## AJLang

Just decided that I'm going to have asparagus and Swiss cheese puff tart with the stir fried vegetables


----------



## AJLang

Still got loads of WW points left to use between now and Thursday Steak ragu tonight


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Still got loads of WW points left to use between now and Thursday Steak ragu tonight



Sounds good! Enjoy!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan it was lovely with some Parmesan cheese and a glass or two of wine.  This is the bestest that I've kept to my diet for more than two years


----------



## AJLang

I'm having a debate with myself about dinner tonight. I usually budget 16 points for dinner each night and based on this still have a "spare" 30 points to use by tomorrow. Question: can I allow myself a small Chinese takeaway ie one spring roll, a small portion of special foo young and very small portion of crispy chilli beef?  It feels really naughty but I'm sure I've got the points for it as I would allocate it 30 points. This is a dilemma


----------



## AJLang

Chinese will wait to another day. Having a 17 point spinach and ricotta cannelloni.....looks like I will end the week yet again with a load of spare points


----------



## LeeLee

Spare points = calories not eaten.  It would be a bad idea to deny youself stuff that you need to eat, but you clearly didn't need these points this week.  

It's a shame that you can't (well I can't) get away with saving up several weeks' worth and splurging without consequences!


----------



## AJLang

OMG the splurge I could have if I used all of the points I had saved over the past few weeks and it had no consequences - that would be lovely


----------



## AJLang

Serves me right for weighing myself during the week of the three pounds that I thought I'd lost since last Friday two have gone back on.  My "official" weigh in tomorrow morning will be interesting.  Being very naughty at the moment - it's 5pm and I'm drinking a glass of wine - it's the only way that I can get started on a new assignment (that's my excuse) but I do have 30 "spare" points that expire at midnight and each glass of wine is 3 points.  Can't believe that I've kept to my diet for four weeks - I'm well impressed with myself - but I have set myself a 12 month challenge.  Next week will be slightly more testing because I'm going out for a "coffee" on Tuesday and lunch on Thursday - but my friend who is going with me also wants to lose weight so will be encouraging me to have a lighter option


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmmh spare points have been used on wine and treating myself to a Chinese takeaway


----------



## LeeLee

You're brave, having the Chinese the night BEFORE weigh-in!  I find I can get away with a carby takeaway towards the beginning of the diet week (Weds or Thurs), not at the end of the week.  I hope it works out OK for you.  If it does go a bit wrong, treat it as a learning experience!


----------



## AJLang

I know LeeLee I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow but my craving for a Chinese and a few glasses of wine was more than I could cope with. I so hope that I won't regret this tomorrow.   All I want is a one pound weight loss. I'd been so good until this evening..........


----------



## LeeLee

With a bit of luck, all will be well.

I find can cope with a week of saintly behaviour if I know there are only X days/hours left until my next weigh-in night blowout!


----------



## AJLang

Aaah see I am really, really good at the beginning of the week and save points so that I can have a blow out when I've saved the points....the Chinese was lovely because I'd saved the points but I am dreading tomorrow's weigh in


----------



## LeeLee

That's the advantage of an after-work weigh-in... the day isn't finished yet, so the spare allowances can be used up after the big event but before the new week begins!  It's all nonsense really - over the week it's still the same number of calories/syns/points - but the psychology works for me.


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee that's a good idea but with my online WW it wipes out the accumulated points at the same time as my weight is due  The gamble didn't backfire I've lost another two pounds this week (I've put them on the weight loss thread). That's ten pounds in total and I now weigh 14 stone 3lb.  The Chinese was delicious and so was the wine and I still had two points spare


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> LeeLee that's a good idea but with my online WW it wipes out the accumulated points at the same time as my weight is due  The gamble didn't backfire I've lost another two pounds this week (I've put them on the weight loss thread). That's ten pounds in total and I now weigh 14 stone 3lb.  The Chinese was delicious and so was the wine and I still had two points spare



You're making terrific progress Amanda, and it seems you are managing well with the constraints of the diet, managing some deliciously-sounding healthy meals, some treats and a few tipples! And still losing weight at a good, steady and sustainable rate! Brilliant!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northener. It is all working out very well and I'm loving my food and still being able to drink my wine


----------



## AJLang

Ooops got to be careful to get this back under control.....just had a Cadburys chocolate trifle.....I have the points for it but not very healthy


----------



## AJLang

Focus focus focus on the weight loss.  Pumpkin and goats cheese tart with stir fried vegetables for dinner tonight


----------



## AJLang

Yaaaah I'm back on track I didn't even use any of my treat points yesterday, I've saved them for another day. Today's menu

Lunch Stuffed mushroom
Dinner Goulash
And some glasses of bubbly for Eurovision


----------



## AJLang

I nearly forgot my update but stir frying my vegetables reminded me. I'm well in to week five.  Exercise today has been walking Susie and planting vegetables.  Food and drink:
1 WW fruit and crumble bar because I was starving
Lunch: olives, feta cheese, salami, sun dried tomatoes and antipasti meat
Dinner: Asparagus and hollandaise melts with stir fried vegetables in soy sauce
Washed down with bubbly

Have to admit that most of my spare cash is going on food but as it is working it is worth it


----------



## Northerner

Sounds lovely Amanda  So - the bubbly is free where you live is it?


----------



## AJLang

Haven't you heard of free bubbly?! It's only available in selected postcodes. There is a strict criteria you need the postcode, a doggy called Susie and somebody with AJ initials who is absolutely terrible with her credit card....now is there anyone who meets that criteria


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Haven't you heard of free bubbly?! It's only available in selected postcodes. There is a strict criteria you need the postcode, a doggy called Susie and somebody with AJ initials who is absolutely terrible with her credit card....now is there anyone who meets that criteria



Goodness! Looks like you struck lucky!


----------



## AJLang

I know


----------



## AJLang

I've been very hungry today but kept to my points.  Dinner is asparagus and Swiss cheese tart with stir fry vegetables and the customary wine.......have been invited out for dinner with my brother, mum and dad and nephews tomorrow but dare not go because, having studied the menu I know I will break my diet. It's a Hungry Horse and none of the "under 600 cal" options appeal to me but I would love the garlic bread and hot dogs yum yum  thank goodness this diet is only for a year


----------



## Northerner

Aw, that's a shame you won't be able to go out  But you are doing really well, so it would be a shame to spoil it now


----------



## AJLang

I totally agree Northener.  However I am hoping to go out for lunch with a friend on Thursday to a restaurant that is much "healthier" and I have budgeted the points for it. I'm just waiting for her to email me to confirm


----------



## AJLang

OH yes and because I'm super good Mum, Dad and Mark are having fish and chips with bread and butter here Wednesday night, so yummy.........but I'm going to be virtuous and have a points counted ready meal


----------



## AJLang

Well I've kept to my points with loads to spare but so far I haven't lost an oz this week....although it is still two days to weigh in.  Last night I had a few WW point counted glasses of wine and was tempted to have a takeaway.  However I stayed strong and had shepherds pie. Tonight will be macaroni cheese whilst everyone else has fish and chips.  Going to Bella Italia tomorrow night - the goats cheese salad looks very nice


----------



## AJLang

Mmmmmmh nearly six weeks into the diet....weigh in tomorrow....AND today was my first non diet meal out  Seafood platter followed by steak with Stilton, sweet potato fries and onion rings  but it was delicious. Back to the WW plan tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Yipee I've lost another pound - now at 14st 2lbs


----------



## AJLang

Resolve weakening because of lousy day.....4pm I'm eating jelly babies and just about to get a glass of wine


----------



## LeeLee

Hang on in there Amanda!  If it's not too late, try one of these: go for a walk, run a bath, turn out cupboards, tackle the ironing, anything to distract you.  If you have already indulged, make sure you count it so that you can retrieve the points situation over the next few days.  Keep at it, you're worth it!    xx


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee I'm beginning to calm down now but I have had three small glasses of wine  however I will take your advice and put them on my WW record....I might be able to redeem myself because I've got spare points from yesterday and from walking Susie today.  Thank you for caring. Xx


----------



## AJLang

Sorry LeeLee I tried but failed and have ordered an Indian takeaway.....I will get back on the diet tomorrow but now I'm too fed up


----------



## LeeLee

Savour every bite, and when you're full... stop eating! (The last bit is what I have trouble with.)


----------



## AJLang

I've stopped LeeLee....I'm full but that's easy with gastroparesis it was delicious but I think I'm going to regret this tomorrow. I did swap my pump from my "slimming" setting to "normal but it was the first time in five weeks I will change it back tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Pump is back on "slimming" programme


----------



## LeeLee

Well done for letting go without losing control.  With a bit of effort for the rest of the week, the scales will forgive you.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee. I was relieved when I got on the scales today that there was no weight gain.  My main expected challenge this week will be lunch out on Tuesday


----------



## AJLang

Pleased to say that I've been back on track for the past two days  Going out for lunch today but that will be the only food that I eat today I won't be upset if I don't have a weight loss this week after Saturday's Indian takeaway and lunch today - but I will be very disappointed if I put on any weight.


----------



## AJLang

I'm really struggling today but I'm going to keep writing on here so that I can try to keep focus.  Mid-morning I had a tiny slice of cake (it really was tiny) and a Viennese whirl  I've just had some slices of meat - Parma ham and salami - and c. 5 thin cheese biscuits.  I'm still hungry but know that I'm not doing well because I am worried about tomorrow's eye appointment.  Going to do as best as I can to not eat anything until dinner. This will be pumpkin and goats cheese tart with stir fried vegetables.


----------



## Catwoman76

AJLang said:


> I'm really struggling today but I'm going to keep writing on here so that I can try to keep focus.  Mid-morning I had a tiny slice of cake (it really was tiny) and a Viennese whirl  I've just had some slices of meat - Parma ham and salami - and c. 5 thin cheese biscuits.  I'm still hungry but know that I'm not doing well because I am worried about tomorrow's eye appointment.  Going to do as best as I can to not eat anything until dinner. This will be pumpkin and goats cheese tart with stir fried vegetables.



Hi Amanda sorry to see you are struggling. I'm rooting for you, you will get there.

Take care Sheena

ps Dinner sounds lovely


----------



## AJLang

Ah thank you Sheena.  You rooting for me is really appreciated x


----------



## AJLang

Back on track today with the WW points. Dinner will be ham and brie crepe with asparagus wrapped in Parma ham washed down with bubbly to celebrate the good news at the eye department. Weigh in tomorrow - according to the scales today I had put on a poundSo I'm not sure if I can rectify this by the morning


----------



## AJLang

No change this week 14stone 2lbs.  As it was a bad week I'm glad that I didn't put on any weight. Goal for next week is to lose another pound


----------



## LeeLee

Well done Amanda, you managed to stay in control on the days you weren't doing something special - if you hadn't bothered, it would have been a gain.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee....had a "holiday" weekend with OH and managed to put on two pounds  Going out for a "posh" afternoon tea today which I'm really looking forward to but want to do my best to lose these two pounds by Friday.  My biggest downfall this weekend has been butter, cheese, p?t?s and LOTs of wine. Going for walk this morning and back to WW points tomorrow


----------



## AJLang

Well it's so strange.  This week I've had an afternoon tea with cocktails and champagne, a doner kebab,  a lunch out with lots of wine and a Chinese takeaway Plus far too much wine  It was therefore with much trepidation and fear that I  stood on the scales this morning. I couldn't believe what I saw so weighed myself three times. I've lost another pound. That's twelve pounds in total I'm now 14 stone 1lb.  I think that the one pound in a fortnight is because although I've had naughty days I have also had a lot of "good" days.  I've decided that in order to go forward with my weight loss the majority of days I will keep to my points but if I want off plan meals then I won't deprive myself. It may make weight loss slower but will hopefully make it more sustainable


----------



## LeeLee

This sounds like a sensible compromise.  Do the best that you can, when you can.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee


----------



## shambles

YAY AJ 

Congrats on another loss  Good to see it coming off slowly but surely for you  I think the idea to have a treat every now and then is essential


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Shambles. I've come to the conclusion that I won't be able to manage this without treats. Plan for today:
1 crumpet with one teaspoon butter
Goulash
Bubbly to celebrate the good eye appointment the week before last


----------



## shambles

mmm crumpets 

I was super good today and had salad mainly... this is because I am now at my mums and she will make me things I should not have (diet wise not diabetes wise - she's a HCA I have no chance of sneaking cake past her )


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear, now I have to buy crumpets tomorrow...


----------



## AJLang

Crumpets are very yummy I'm going to have another one today.


----------



## AJLang

shambles said:


> mmm crumpets
> 
> I was super good today and had salad mainly... this is because I am now at my mums and she will make me things I should not have (diet wise not diabetes wise - she's a HCA I have no chance of sneaking cake past her )



It's always good if you have someone to keep you on the straight and narrow.  Mark is good at that most of the time but he suddenly changes when I whisper the magic words "takeaway" his favourite words.  It's not really fair because he can eat anything he wants and stays skinny


----------



## shambles

Pretty lucky that my hubby is willing to eat whatever I cook so long as there is no meat in his O)! He's actually really happy as he's lost a bit of weight and has hit his target so now he's set a new one! Wish I'd hit mine!

She's already reading me a menu of what I'm having. All my favs that she makes without the desserts anyway!

She's also making me bread to take home with me on weds! 

I do love my Mum!


----------



## AJLang

Shambles your mum sounds brilliant


----------



## AJLang

Today is another yummy plan
Crumpet with 1 teaspoon butter
Beef Wellington with stir fried vegetables
Bubbly
If I need to snack I will have a packet of WW nachos which are very nice and only two points


----------



## shambles

MMM beef wellington!


----------



## shambles

Oh my Mum is a star - she's struggled with depression this year and has been off sick from work for the last month with some ear thing - labrinitus or something? so I brought her a new kitten today to replace her old Lady who died last year age 19 xx (she was ready - I checked didn't just turn up with it!)


----------



## AJLang

Last two weeks diet has gone out of the window as I wasn't feeling too great. I also want to have fun cooking my favourite meals againHowever this weekend I was really naughty with lots of takeaway pizza and wine. Last night included lots of tortilla chips and dips i cant deny that it was good fun but I dare not weigh myself. I will try to be brave and do that tomorrow. The aim will then be to maintain my weight for a while - if I can stop putting on weight I will class that as a success.
Plan today
WW crumble bar
1 packet WW crisps
Home made beef bourgouine ?(sp)
Possibly one hasselback potato
Home made bread roll
2 small glasses white wine
Vegetable gardening!!


----------



## shambles

Oh I love Beef bourguignon  (I looked up the spelling hahaha such a cheater!)

Don't stress too much about having a blow out - sometimes that's what we all need and you have a lot going on  Hope you can maintain for the next few weeks and then look at starting to lose weight again as I know that's your ideal xxx

Still rooting for you!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you very much Shambles. Well done on looking up the correct spelling


----------



## LeeLee

Well done for getting back on track.  I know it's hard, especially in view of all the other 'stuff' that you're coping with.  

Here's a suggestion that could be useful if you have electronic bathroom scales... switch over to metric, which will make the result just a number.  When your clothes tell you you're back to where you were, switch back to imperial.  Psychology works!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks LeeLee.  Yesterday was great during the day but this morning started off badly due to a "feed me" hypo but I'm going for a walk later so that should help


----------



## AJLang

I finally plucked up the courage to weigh myself today, worried that I'd put on all of the 12 pounds that I'd lost.  I've actually only put on three pounds which I'm very pleased with as it means that I've kept off nine pounds. Now I need to keep the weight stable


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I finally plucked up the courage to weigh myself today, worried that I'd put on all of the 12 pounds that I'd lost.  I've actually only put on three pounds which I'm very pleased with as it means that I've kept off nine pounds. Now I need to keep the weight stable



That's great Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan.  With a little bit of luck my newly relaxed lifestyle will mean that I gradually lose a bit more weight


----------



## LeeLee

If you take things gently, maybe averaging half a lb per week, it won't feel like too much of an effort.  Keep at it!

My daughter is starting back with Slimming World tomorrow.  She's finding it hard to lose her baby weight because breastfeeding (a) makes her very hungry and (b) takes up a large chunk of her day, reducing the time she can spend cooking good food.  She has been losing about half a lb per week, co-incidentally (or maybe not) the amount that Lucas has been gaining!


----------



## shambles

So pleased for you - and that you are happy only put a little back on xxxx


----------



## AJLang

Thank you LeeLee and Shambles xx


----------



## AJLang

I'm back again.  Good thing about not being too well is reduced appetite Just re-enrolled with WW and at 14st 6lb I weigh 5lbs more than I did at the beginning of June but less than I did this time last year. WW and writing on here has definitely helped me to lose weight before so here I go again. Goal by the end of the year is 10 st 12 lb which is approx 1lb per week.

Plan for today:
4 gluten free oatcakes with 30g Philadelphia cheese
1 Thorntons Continental chocolate
Dinner: Chicken with honey & mustard sauce, 4 small hasselback potatoes and asparagus wrapped in parm ham
No alcohol
That leaves me with 9 spare WW points but I'm not sure if I will use them


----------



## AJLang

Oh flip I knew that I had gone through a spell of eating badly when I was waiting for the heart test results and Susie being ill.  I thought that I may have stopped some of the damage because I've bought a pedometer and since Christmas have gradually built up my average steps to 5000 a day this week. However in the last week I have also had a large meal out and two take aways as you can imagine I've been avoiding the scales but then realised that I had better check what is going on - The scales showed that I've put on more than half a stone and weigh my heaviest not sure what to do because I'm not in the mood for calorie counting, I'm hopeless at giving up alcohol and 5000 steps a day is probably my limit because of the effect on my CFS. I guess what I can do is weigh myself every day and hope that helps me think before I eat anything.  I will start tomorrow morning and will record my weight here


----------



## jalapino

Along said:


> Oh flip I knew that I had gone through a spell of eating badly when I was waiting for the heart test results and Susie being ill.  I thought that I may have stopped some of the damage because I've bought a pedometer and since Christmas have gradually built up my average steps to 5000 a day this week. However in the last week I have also had a large meal out and two take aways as you can imagine I've been avoiding the scales:roll eyes: but then realized that I had better check what is going on - The scales showed that I've put on more than half a stone and weigh my heaviest not sure what to do because I'm not in the mood for calorie counting, I'm hopeless at giving up alcohol and 5000 steps a day is probably my limit because of the effect on my CF'S. I guess what I can do is weigh myself every day and hope that helps me think before I eat anything.  I will start tomorrow morning and will record my weight here



Amanda that is a start?....at least you are going to make the effort  

One thing you say you are hopeless at given up the alchol?...so what do you drink?...maybe cut down on your intake or maybe swap it for something else that is not so heavy on the calorie intake? I love eating salads so maybe more of salads and more fish in your diet?....I only say this as it worked for me.

All the best


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino I have to confess that I didn't weigh myself this morning because I had takeaway pizza last night....it's not good but I had it because I was stressed because I found out that my mum had fallen and broken her wrist in two places. But that is no excuse and you posting has reminded me that I promised to weigh myself. I will do this in the morning and thank you for suggestions about alcohol and salads. I need to get myself in gear


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Thank you Jalapino I have to confess that I didn't weigh myself this morning because I had takeaway pizza last night....it's not good but I had it because I was stressed because I found out that my mum had fallen and broken her wrist in two places. But that is no excuse and you posting has reminded me that I promised to weigh myself. I will do this in the morning and thank you for suggestions about alcohol and salads. I need to get myself in gear



Sorry about your mum Amanda 

Let's face it we all have norty things...I do not care who says they do not but down the line we all do...I guess when things are not going right in life these things happen...we are only human? 

I remember when I went on the diabetes day course the phrase she said was ( Never give up giving  up )...and I try to abide by that...we all slip of the wagon unless your not human ....but the point is knowing that you want to change things and all you can do is try your best!

Lol I try everyday


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino well I weighed myself yesterday and I was 14st 13lbs. Although bad at least I hadn't put on more than half a stone.  So I'm going to keep weighing myself and aiming to average 5000 steps a day.  Some days, like yesterday, I will do less because of the CFS and some days more - depending on how I feel - today I've done more hopefully over the next few weeks I will be able increase the average without suffering from CFS payback.


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Thank you Jalapino well I weighed myself yesterday and I was 14st 13lbs. Although bad at least I hadn't put on more than half a stone.  So I'm going to keep weighing myself and aiming to average 5000 steps a day.  Some days, like yesterday, I will do less because of the CFS and some days more - depending on how I feel - today I've done more hopefully over the next few weeks I will be able increase the average without suffering from CFS payback.



Good stuff Amanda!!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino


----------



## jalapino

I will be keeping a close eye on you for support!!!


----------



## jalapino

How are you getting on Amanda?


----------



## AJLang

Hi Jalapino I went to post to thank you about 20 minutes ago but my IPad crashed. Thank you for posting and your support the bad news is that today had been a bad day for steps because I haven't felt great the great news is that ive weighed myself every day and this morning  I'd lost a pound I keep looking at your posts above and they motivate me, thank you


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Amanda hows the walking going ? I went on my walking (not running) treadmill today and only managed 10 mins but it was only 8 mins a couple of days ago. I have a pedomiter but I am afraid to put it on as I feel I do so little everyday. I am alo on a diet since husband went back to work but I will struggle when he comes home again. The only way I can diet is to keep no food in the house, I don't think he will go for that  Anyway good on you and I hope you are feeling good   TinTin


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Hi Jalapino I went to post to thank you about 20 minutes ago but my IPad crashed. Thank you for posting and your support the bad news is that today had been a bad day for steps because I haven't felt great the great news is that ive weighed myself every day and this morning  I'd lost a pound I keep looking at your posts above and they motivate me, thank you



Amanda that is really really great!!!!.....it is rubbish when you feel not on the ball ....BUT!!!! what a result....(((claps hands)))

Hope you feel better soon and most of all....KEEP IT UP!!!

You are doing so well...give your self a good pat on the back!! 

I will check in tomorrow with you....so keep it up!!!


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Amanda hows the walking going ? I went on my walking (not running) treadmill today and only managed 10 mins but it was only 8 mins a couple of days ago. I have a pedomiter but I am afraid to put it on as I feel I do so little everyday. I am alo on a diet since husband went back to work but I will struggle when he comes home again. The only way I can diet is to keep no food in the house, I don't think he will go for that  Anyway good on you and I hope you are feeling good   TinTin



10 mins is better than none?....then maybe increase every day? each day makes a huge difference?

You say that you struggle when your hubby comes home?...so tell him your goal and less food in the house or more healthy food in the house to snack on?

End of the day you need support from your partner...and let's face it what's good for you is good for him?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Thank you jalapino, you are right a little exercise is better than none. I was doing great at walking last summer but since I have become iller with CKD this year it is much harder. I am desperately trying to do a little more each day as next tuesday I have a big test with an aneathatist which involves an exrercise bike to assess my breathing. If I am not good enough I won't be able to have a doub;e transplant that takes 8 hours to do. I am scared to death. Regarding my husband he is not very good at not eating in the evening, he snacks constantly and never puts weight on, it is very annoying ! I have lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks, obviousley a lot of it is fluid but I really hope I can continue. Again thank you TinTin


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Thank you jalapino, you are right a little exercise is better than none. I was doing great at walking last summer but since I have become iller with CKD this year it is much harder. I am desperately trying to do a little more each day as next tuesday I have a big test with an aneathatist which involves an exrercise bike to assess my breathing. If I am not good enough I won't be able to have a doub;e transplant that takes 8 hours to do. I am scared to death. Regarding my husband he is not very good at not eating in the evening, he snacks constantly and never puts weight on, it is very annoying ! I have lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks, obviousley a lot of it is fluid but I really hope I can continue. Again thank you TinTin



I really feel for you 

But keep on trying....you ARE doing very well...chin up and keep it up!!

Looks like I have 2 members to keep my eye on


----------



## HERE TINTIN

You certainly do and maybe you could have a stern word with my hubby and tell him to stop bringing cakes, sweets,crisps and biscuits into the house


----------



## AJLang

Morning Jalapino and Here TinTin thank you very much for your lovely messages. Well done TinTin with the treadmill and your weight loss I checked the pedometer last night and I'd averaged 5000 steps a day for the last seven days so I was very pleased with that. Susie wasn't very well this morning so I only quickly jumped on the scales and they said 14st 13lb so not great but at least I weighed myself. I did drink quite a lot of wine last night but all I ate during the day was one biscuit and I had Spanish Tortilla for dinner I'm still lacking in energy today so although I should aim for 5000 steps I will be very pleased if I manage 4000


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> You certainly do and maybe you could have a stern word with my hubby and tell him to stop bringing cakes, sweets,crisps and biscuits into the house



You really need to ask him to at least limit the amount of bad diabetic food he brings home....that's not really fair for you?....it would be like you being a smoker trying to give up and your partner smoking in front of your face!!


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Morning Jalapino and Here TinTin thank you very much for your lovely messages. Well done TinTin with the treadmill and your weight loss I checked the pedometer last night and I'd averaged 5000 steps a day for the last seven days so I was very pleased with that. Susie wasn't very well this morning so I only quickly jumped on the scales and they said 14st 13lb so not great but at least I weighed myself. I did drink quite a lot of wine last night but all I ate during the day was one biscuit and I had Spanish Tortilla for dinner I'm still lacking in energy today so although I should aim for 5000 steps I will be very pleased if I manage 4000



I think you are doing great!! just keep on weighing and get yourself into that routine, even if you think you have over indulged one day at least then it gives you the motivation to try better the next day?

Give Susie a pat on the head from me! 

Keep it up!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Jalapino and Amanda, thats great about the steps Amanda, well done. I hope you don't mind me butting in on your post but as we are both trying to do the same thing I thought I would just join right on in !! Well I only managed 12 mins today on treadmill and it was in 2 bursts of 5mins and 7mins, not that good but I had done a lot of walking today as well, albeit in a shopping centre ' does that count  I am going to wear my pedomiter tom, that will be a shocker. I weighed myself this morning and I was 11stone 12 pounds, but 2 weeks ago I was 12stone 4pounds. Five years ago when my kidnets first started to deteriate quickly I weighed 9stone 2pounds , I don't and cannot get back to that because I carry a lot of fluid with kidney problem and the drugs I take have had a hand in this as well, but mostly I am greedy  It is official now I have publicly announced my weight I have to stick to my diet     TinTin


----------



## Kanga

Well done on your weight loss tin tin . I've lost 3lb myself, not a lot but it's in the right direction.


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Jalapino and Amanda, thats great about the steps Amanda, well done. I hope you don't mind me butting in on your post but as we are both trying to do the same thing I thought I would just join right on in !! Well I only managed 12 mins today on treadmill and it was in 2 bursts of 5mins and 7mins, not that good but I had done a lot of walking today as well, albeit in a shopping centre ' does that count  I am going to wear my pedomiter tom, that will be a shocker. I weighed myself this morning and I was 11stone 12 pounds, but 2 weeks ago I was 12stone 4pounds. Five years ago when my kidnets first started to deteriate quickly I weighed 9stone 2pounds , I don't and cannot get back to that because I carry a lot of fluid with kidney problem and the drugs I take have had a hand in this as well, but mostly I am greedy It is official now I have publicly announced my weight I have to stick to my diet     TinTin



You have put ya foot in it now eh? lol

Well I for one think that your doing great ^5

Within 2 weeks you have already lost weight so I say crack on and keep the good work up!!!


----------



## jalapino

Kanga said:


> Well done on your weight loss tin tin . I've lost 3lb myself, not a lot but it's in the right direction.



I would not say that Kanga!!! if you put a 3 pound fish in front of you then I think you would be surprized how big it was?

Better to have lost 3 pounds than put another fish in front of you


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Kanga, that's really good losing 3 pounds. I am hoping to lose a pound a week if I can, it will take awhile but every little helps !

Morning Amanda and jalapino, hope walking still going strong Amanda. Damn I forgot to put ped on today and I've been running round the house all morning !! Chilli man how do you know so much about dieting ?, have you lost weight yourself or are you a closet dietician ?  Am off out with a friend today and some walking will be required, have a good day everyone ...TinTin


----------



## AJLang

Well done Kanga and TinTin with your weight loss. I was back down to 14 st 12lb this morning so happy with the one lb weight loss.  I haven't eaten hardly anything today but have a very naughty indoor picnic planned TinTin I've average just over 5000 steps for yesterday and today so I'm happy with that


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Amanda losing a pound is good, I am still the sam weight which is better than gaining weight. I managed 15 mins on walking machine today in one go so I am pleased with that. Don't know about my steps as I cannot remember to put my pedomiter on. Will sleep with it by the bed tonight


----------



## AJLang

Thanks TinTin


----------



## AJLang

Wow my weight does fluctuate. I had a naughty dinner last night but weighed 2lbs less this morning 14 st 10lbs I did weigh myself three times to check


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Chilli man how do you know so much about dieting ?, have you lost weight yourself or are you a closet dietician ?
> 
> LOL!!! god no!!  just giving moral support
> 
> I lost a lot of weight last year but this year it has been creeping up due to my insulin meds.....but anyway that's another story!!!


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Hi Amanda losing a pound is good, I am still the sam weight which is better than gaining weight. I managed 15 mins on walking machine today in one go so I am pleased with that. Don't know about my steps as I cannot remember to put my pedomiter on. Will sleep with it by the bed tonight



You never no the diabetes fairy might come in and put some more steps on for you?


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Wow my weight does fluctuate. I had a naughty dinner last night but weighed 2lbs less this morning 14 st 10lbs I did weigh myself three times to check




WOW!!! Shame that does not happen all the time eh Amanda? 

Maybe you went sleep running at night?


----------



## AJLang

Jalapino I would be so happy if this weight stayed off


----------



## HERE TINTIN

My weight fluctuates a lot as well Amanda, well done by the way. I darent weigh myself broke my diet last night quite badly, hoping to stick to it today, house got loads more food in it unfortunately not the healthy kind , wish I had more willpower  I always get down to this weight and thenpile it back on whilst hubby home, then lose it again whenhe leaves. I must try harder to resist


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> My weight fluctuates a lot as well Amanda, well done by the way. I darent weigh myself broke my diet last night quite badly, hoping to stick to it today, house got loads more food in it unfortunately not the healthy kind , wish I had more willpower  I always get down to this weight and thenpile it back on whilst hubby home, then lose it again whenhe leaves. I must try harder to resist



You really REALLY need to insist that he stops bringing bad food home!! it is the only way you will start to feel better knowing there is no temptation....you really need to sit him down and explain that you want to lose weight but if he keeps bringing norty food home what chance do you have?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

If only it was that easy jalapino, my husband who I love dearly is quite obstinate and kind of does exactly what he wants no matter what I say. He promises to help and then just carries on as normal ! I have given up trying to change him, after 28 years he is not going to alter his ways now. I have been trying to pursuade him to move to a bungalow for 19 years with no luck so now I just accept him as he is, he is great in other ways and I am sure having such an ill wife is no barrel of laughs for him either....TinTin


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> If only it was that easy jalapino, my husband who I love dearly is quite obstinate and kind of does exactly what he wants no matter what I say. He promises to help and then just carries on as normal ! I have given up trying to change him, after 28 years he is not going to alter his ways now. I have been trying to pursuade him to move to a bungalow for 19 years with no luck so now I just accept him as he is, he is great in other ways and I am sure having such an ill wife is no barrel of laughs for him either....TinTin



I understand what you are saying BUT!! it is not a case of changing him, it is a case that if he loves you he would and will help you and stick to it for your sake!!

Sometimes you just need to stick to your guns and keep on at him so that you will not take no for an answer!


----------



## AJLang

I've done my steps today - over 8000 of them but I will need to pace myself after today to try to minimise CFS payback


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> I've done my steps today - over 8000 of them but I will need to pace myself after today to try to minimise CFS payback



Amanda that is great!!!....well I do not no about you but I think you deserve a happy dance!!!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the Happy Dance


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Thank you for the Happy Dance



You deserve it Amanda


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Amanda that is so good , congrats from me ...TinTin


----------



## AJLang

Thank you TinTin 14 st 11lb this morning so I've lost two pounds in the last week


----------



## HERE TINTIN

That's great Amanda my weight seems to be stuck now, which is a bit disapointing ,but never mind I shall keep on trying !...TinTin


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Thank you TinTin 14 st 11lb this morning so I've lost two pounds in the last week



OOOooooo!!! I love reading a positive thread like this....^5 Amanda!! 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> That's great Amanda my weight seems to be stuck now, which is a bit disapointing ,but never mind I shall keep on trying !...TinTin



Well tintin...you no why that is eh?.....<coff coff> 

But I won,t go on


----------



## HERE TINTIN

jalapino said:


> Well tintin...you no why that is eh?.....<coff coff>
> 
> But I won,t go on



I seem to have developed a conscience and it can speak, no names mentioned  I only broke my diet one day and this is what happens, well stayed on it yesterday and shall today that's a promise jalapino, ooo sorry conscience


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> I seem to have developed a conscience and it can speak, no names mentioned  I only broke my diet one day and this is what happens, well stayed on it yesterday and shall today that's a promise jalapino, ooo sorry conscience



LOL!!! Good to hear TINTIN


----------



## jalapino

How are you getting on Amanda?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

This is so bad, I have put a pound on, husband says it is fluid as I am sticking to diet  Never mind if fluid decides to go maybe I will return to normal. Mind you going away to a hotel for a few days could do no end of damage  Enjoying doing steps though, definately have to keep on every day. How you getting on Amanda ?

jalapino so glad you survived first day back at work only another 20 years or so to go .....TinTin


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> This is so bad, I have put a pound on, husband says it is fluid as I am sticking to diet  Never mind if fluid decides to go maybe I will return to normal. Mind you going away to a hotel for a few days could do no end of damage  Enjoying doing steps though, definately have to keep on every day. How you getting on Amanda ?
> 
> jalapino so glad you survived first day back at work only another 20 years or so to go .....TinTin



Hey one step each day TINTIN....one day good one day bad!.....plus you have had a lot on your plate....your doing just fine!

God do not say 20 years left at work lol 

Keep at it...I will be there all the way!!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks for asking Jalapino and TinTin. I had a very stressful day yesterday and didn't even feel well enough to walk Susie with OH today, feel ill and having problems with BGs -  so steps aren't going brilliantly. I'm hoping that I will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi Amanda so sorry you were unwell yesterday, really hope you are feeling better today, as jalapino said one good ,one bad day  

I take it all back, gained a pound yesterday so back to 11stone 13, lost 3 today, 11 stone 10, am I happy


----------



## AJLang

Well done TinTin with the weight loss


----------



## jalapino

Good evening ladies....((( waves )))

Amanda sorry you are not feeling well .....((hugs))...hope you feel better real soon!!

TINTIN well done....and keep at it!!....I will be here all the way!!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino. Waves to you as well


----------



## Kanga

Well done with the weight loss tin tin. I've lost another pound so am pleased it's going in the right direction. Going to the gym three times a week now just hope I can keep up the enthusiasm


----------



## Northerner

Kanga said:


> Well done with the weight loss tin tin. I've lost another pound so am pleased it's going in the right direction. Going to the gym three times a week now just hope I can keep up the enthusiasm



Well done Kanga!


----------



## jalapino

Kanga said:


> Well done with the weight loss tin tin. I've lost another pound so am pleased it's going in the right direction. Going to the gym three times a week now just hope I can keep up the enthusiasm



You are doing just great!!!....just keep up the good work and you will be so proud that you did!!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Well done Kanga, that is so good going to the gymn 3 times a week, shows it really works !!

I have broken my diet completely for the last few days , but shall weigh myself tom and see what the damage is 

Amanda sorry you have not been too well, hope you improve soon {{Hugs}}

jalapino hope you well and settled back into work. I am managing my 5ooo steps a day easily now, so will be increasing them soon. Have a fun weekend


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Well done Kanga, that is so good going to the gymn 3 times a week, shows it really works !!
> 
> I have broken my diet completely for the last few days, but shall weigh myself tom and see what the damage is
> 
> Amanda sorry you have not been too well, hope you improve soon {{Hugs}}
> 
> jalapino hope you well and settled back into work. I am managing my 5ooo steps a day easily now, so will be increasing them soon. Have a fun weekend



Hi TINTIN....You seam to be doing well...I hope the breaking of your diet is not to do with <coff coff> Hubby? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you TinTin I'm now feeling back to normal but I forgot to weigh myself this morning (hides from Jalapino)


----------



## jalapino

AJLang said:


> Thank you TinTin I'm now feeling back to normal but I forgot to weigh myself this morning (hides from Jalapino)



Lol!! I am just glad you are feeling brighter Amanda


----------



## jalapino

How we doing ladies?


----------



## AJLang

Hello Jalapino


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Hi jalapino and Amanda. Erm I could have been avoiding this particular page as I put 1 pound on when I was away last week  Now back to 11stone 11 but I am still trying and hope to lose at least a pound by the end of the week. It is so much more difficult when husband is here but if I can stay the same till he goes away in 2 weeks that's a bonus !! How are you getting on Amanda ? What you up to jalapino dont see you on so much now you are back to being a working man  When's your next hols then ? >>>Tintin


----------



## AJLang

Hi TinTin and Jalapino I've been too scared of stepping on the scales


----------



## HERE TINTIN

You might just have to bite the bullet Amanda, you are not on your own. I am not doing so well either but I am back on track again sort of  We can start again together and you may get a pleasant surprise when you get on the scales the damage may not be as bad as you think, remember you can do it


----------



## jalapino

Evening ladies! 

Sorry to hear ya not doing that great!! but just keep trying!! and get on those scales!....you no you want to!! 

Yes TINTIN not been on as much as back to work!!!!! DOH!!

Keep at it ladies....you can do it!!!


----------



## AJLang

Morning everyone well Jalapino you were right and I can do it.  Now 14 st 11lbs so that's two pounds that have stayed off


----------



## jalapino

See Amanda!!! 

Woop woop!!!!


----------



## AJLang

Woop Woop Jalapino


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Morning jalapino and Amanda, am now 11 stone 12 so put another pound on, my only excuse is I keep swelling up a bit with fluid and then sometimes it goes away, feel fed up as sticking to diet. Maybe I need to alter diet but not sure howAll I eat is coffee for b/f, soup or a sandwich for lunch, then whatever main meal hubby makes at night, no snax inbetween, not sure I can cut down much more than that ! Misery guts Tintin


----------



## AJLang

Aaah TinTin please don't be miserable.  With fluid your weight will fluctuate so tomorrow you may weigh less and even if you don't you are doing your best {{{{{TinTin}}}}}


----------



## jalapino

Exactly TINTIN!! You are trying your best!!! Please don,t beat your self up! X


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Aw, thaks guys you are always so encouraging, feel better now. Will just keep plodding on and see what happens.....Tintin


----------



## jalapino

HERE TINTIN said:


> Aw, thaks guys you are always so encouraging, feel better now. Will just keep plodding on and see what happens.....Tintin



That is what it is all about.....just plodding on and doing your best!...which you are doing 

We are only human and you have had so much to deal with, I am very proud of you!


----------



## jalapino

How is it going ladies?


----------



## HERE TINTIN

OMG I dare not weigh myself !, spending too much time out eating mostly Going away tom for a couple of days to a nice hotal which will possibly mean yet more food, diet starts properly again when husband goes away to work, one week to go !!


----------



## AJLang

I'm still hiding


----------



## jalapino

Ladies......tut tut!!! 

Only kidding!! those scales won't bite you no!....I promise!!! only me!! 

Well for now I will keep my mouth firmly shut! and wait...............
















Still waiting!!!


----------



## Laura davies

Losing weight can be difficult, prior to surgery 3 weeks ago on my back the pre-assessment nurse said i was 13 stone 3 arrrgghh i am 5 ft 8 but thought ouch!! I have cut my carb intake, eat a lot of chicken breast, haddock, salmon, occasional ribeye steak as I've read some fat is good, egg mostly poached or boiled everyday, broccoli, tomatoes, spinach. Peanuts, smoked salmon and sprinkle of oven chips occasionally about 5 of them lol and I oh and walking 20-30 mins everyday and i have weighed this morning and i am 12 stone 6  my face doesn't look as chubby lol.


----------



## jalapino

Laura davies said:


> Losing weight can be difficult, prior to surgery 3 weeks ago on my back the pre-assessment nurse said i was 13 stone 3 arrrgghh i am 5 ft 8 but thought ouch!! I have cut my carb intake, eat a lot of chicken breast, haddock, salmon, occasional ribeye steak as I've read some fat is good, egg mostly poached or boiled everyday, broccoli, tomatoes, spinach. Peanuts, smoked salmon and sprinkle of oven chips occasionally about 5 of them lol and I oh and walking 20-30 mins everyday and i have weighed this morning and i am 12 stone 6  my face doesn't look as chubby lol.



WOW sounds like you have done a fab job!!....good for you!!!

Bet you feel so much better for it now?


----------



## Laura davies

Oh thanks Jalapino i do feel better for it but I have had a mega craving for something like cake today!!!! Partner had a sponge cake in fridge! Bad man every time i open the fridge its been staring at me! I succumbed and cut a sliver of it scraped out the jam and just left the cream and covered it with novorapid now i feel guilty arrrgghh. Haven't got the craving now! Lol


----------



## jalapino

Laura davies said:


> Oh thanks Jalapino i do feel better for it but I have had a mega craving for something like cake today!!!! Partner had a sponge cake in fridge! Bad man every time i open the fridge its been staring at me! I succumbed and cut a sliver of it scraped out the jam and just left the cream and covered it with novorapid now i feel guilty arrrgghh. Haven't got the craving now! Lol



What a sod!!! lol 

At least you have got no urge to have no more!!!.....cos ya ate it all!!! lol


----------



## AJLang

I'm not hiding anymore I've rejoined WW online. I've ordered from Tesco all of the food that helped me to lose nearly a stone last time that I properly lost weight I've walked Susie today and been swimming today. Scales said 15 stone this morning so that's my starting point


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Amanda! Weekly progress reports please!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner Knowing me you will probably get daily progress reports!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Northerner Knowing me you will probably get daily progress reports!



Whatever helps you most my dear! You CAN do it!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner.  I didn't eat much yesterday and had less WW points than I should and no wine!!!!  Woke feeling like I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms this morning but scales showed 14st 13lbs rather than 15st so that made me smile yesterday I had
A packet of scrisps
Quiche, coleslaw and sweet potato fries
I've got a load of delicious meals being delivered fromTesco today so I will be able to peruse a menu for dinner I've also ordered lots of cans of WW tomato soup


----------



## AJLang

And the diet hypos have started!!! Onto my sixth jelly baby...


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> And the diet hypos have started!!! Onto my sixth jelly baby...



Grrr! So annoying!  Hopefully, you will soon adjust


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan the early hours of the morning will be the most challenging because of less food versus the basal set up for the gastroparesis.  Having said that it was 7.5 at 6am and then went down an hour later. But I won't let it beat me. At least during the day I can reduce the TBR and check regularly


----------



## AJLang

Beef stew and dumplings for dinner and that still leaves me with 9 spare points for the day won't be using those on wine because I'm drinking sparkling water


----------



## jalapino

OOooooo!!!! good for you Amanda!!!!....now I am really hungry!!.....I had pesky pitta bread with home made hot and spicy beef kofta's....nice but not as nice as stew and dumpys!!!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Jalapino Your pitta and koftas sound lovely. Yesterday was another successful day. Woke with a 2.6 at 3am desperate for munchies but I just had Lucozade and reduced the TBR so 7.5 this morning. I weigh three pounds less than I did on Tuesday I know it's "only" water loss but it was a nice boost.


----------



## AJLang

Today's plan is
Activia fat free cherry yoghurt
can of WW tomato soup
Lasagne served with rocket, balsamic vinegar and Parmesan cheese
After allowing for the points for Hypo Lucozade and the food above I've got 9 points left to play with....and I'm not going to waste them on wine


----------



## Northerner

Sounds good Amanda! Enjoy!


----------



## Bloden

Sounds like you're doing really well!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and Bloden.  I had a stressy time earlier today sorting out a hospital appointment (it was very frustrating).  I was good and instead of eating something too high in calories I had a two point WW Jaffa cake bar - it was very nice, yummy and satisfying


----------



## AJLang

I'm starving this morning but was determined to kickstart this diet Today was my online weigh in day with Weight Watchers and I've lost 4lbs in three days


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I'm starving this morning but was determined to kickstart this diet Today was my online weigh in day with Weight Watchers and I've lost 4lbs in three days



Terrific! Well done!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner


----------



## AJLang

I really wanted some wine tonight, and I had enough WW points, but I decided to wait until 8pm. Now I don't want any
Tonight's dinner is asparagus and lemon hollandaise melt with stir fried vegetables.


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I really wanted some wine tonight, and I had enough WW points, but I decided to wait until 8pm. Now I don't want any
> Tonight's dinner is asparagus and lemon hollandaise melt with stir fried vegetables.



Well done on putting off the wine, you're doing well


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner Ive lost another pound (5lbs in total) but I expect the weight loss to slow down now. The quick weight loss has given me a great boost.  If I average 1-2lbs a week I will be VERY pleased
Tonight's dinner is chicken Korma with mini naan bread and WW mini poppadums


----------



## AJLang

Couldn't believe it this morning when I found that I'd lost another pound. That's six pounds since Tuesday As well as the Susie walk in the morning we went out for an extra walk in the afternoon which was very nice Treated myself to just one small glass of wine last night. Still not used any of the WW "treat" points that are available. Tonight's dinner is beef bourguignon with potato dauphonais


----------



## AJLang

Another successful day yesterday We went for an extra walk and I had just one small glass of wine. I still haven't used any WW "treat" points. Dinner tonight is Swiss cheese tart with asparagus wrapped in parma ham and stir fried mushrooms Scales showed a slight increase this morning but I expect some fluctuation during the week so I'm not upset about that -I'm not very good at keeping to just weighing myself once a week


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Another successful day yesterday We went for an extra walk and I had just one small glass of wine. I still haven't used any WW "treat" points. Dinner tonight is Swiss cheese tart with asparagus wrapped in parma ham and stir fried mushrooms Scales showed a slight increase this morning but I expect some fluctuation during the week so I'm not upset about that -I'm not very good at keeping to just weighing myself once a week



Hehe! It is tricky not doing it on a daily basis, isn't it? I try and restrict myself to Monday mornings, but have to admit to usually doing a couple more during the week.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alan  You're more disciplined than me when it comes to weighing yourself


----------



## KookyCat

You're doing well AJ, you'll be slimmer of the month at this rate, if they still do that these days


----------



## AJLang

Thank you KookyCat I'm not sure if they do slimmer of the month because I've been doing WW online but I'm planning to take a deep breath and go to my first WW meeting a week tomorrow


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> Thank you KookyCat I'm not sure if they do slimmer of the month because I've been doing WW online but I'm planning to take a deep breath and go to my first WW meeting a week tomorrow



Good luck with the live version, I rather enjoyed it when I went, the leader was great (although her holiday stand in was like a drill sergeant ).  Our slimmer of the month was always one of a Mother and daughter duo, who were terribly smug, but I happen to know they both put the weight back on in buckets, I assume they were half starving themselves to lose it quick....might have had a little wry smile at that


----------



## AJLang

Thanks KookyCat that's funny about the mother and daughter. Well yesterday was a "testing" day.  Some potentially bad news in the morning with regard to finances which has worried us followed by needing to replace the washing machine in the evening.  So I was mega stressed and did have three small glasses of wine BUT I still managed to keep to WW points and still haven't touched the "treats" allowance.  Had to use three points on jelly babies for a hypo this morning.  Weight had also gone up from yesterday so in total after one week on WW my weight loss has steadied at four pounds.  My official weigh in is Friday.


----------



## AJLang

It could have gone badly wrong yesterday but fortunately I had/still have LOTS of WW treat points.  I needed jelly babies twice Dinner was a Chinese takeaway BUT I only had some stir fry beef, approx 6 cashew nuts, a quarter of a small tub of noodles and five prawn crackers. I did have three small glasses of wine but feel confident that I used my WW treat points wisely


----------



## Northerner

Keep up that determination Amanda, it's working


----------



## MacG3

Great progress.

I think it's unfair that you have to count your jelly babies for hypo's as treat points.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner and MacG3  I agree that it's unfair about counting the jelly babies and part of me could argue that I shouldn't because they're medicinal - but if I didn't count them it would slow the weight loss.  At least with the pump I'm able to reduce the number of hypos that I have so that is good


----------



## AJLang

Used all of my treat points yesterday because I went out for lunch and during the whole day drank one large glass of wine and two small glasses of wine. But I'm confident that I didn't eat more than I should with my treat points. Being a good girl today and refused biscuits at the WI meeting Weight is still 14st 10lbs which is the same as last Friday. Tomorrow is weigh in day.


----------



## AJLang

Huge failure day mum and dad visited yesterday - lots of wine and food from the chipshop trying again today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Huge failure day mum and dad visited yesterday - lots of wine and food from the chipshop trying again today



Get back on the horse Amanda!


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I'm back on the horse


----------



## MacG3

AJLang said:


> Huge failure day mum and dad visited yesterday - lots of wine and food from the chipshop trying again today



You're always going to have good or bad days on a diet, you have to remember that it's the long term goal that is important. Being a diabetic as you're already used to differentiating between what food you need and what food you want. 

Also don't get too fixated on weight, if you're doing more excerise then you will hopefully be replacing fat with muscle, which is denser and therefore weighs more. Remember to take body tone into account, for example your weight may stay the same but your body maybe firmer. 

Obviously I'm being supportive as I also had a trip to the chip shop last night, a guilt shared is a guilt halved


----------



## AJLang

Thank you MacG3 I think that you being so supportive should definitely remove your guilt about going to the chippy. Well being very good today but completely frustrated that I had a bad hypo which required five jelly babies very annoying


----------



## AJLang

I kept to my WW points yesterday and didn't use any of the treat points


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I kept to my WW points yesterday and didn't use any of the treat points



Well done


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Alan Beef stew and dumplings tonight


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan Beef stew and dumplings tonight



Sounds tasty!  I went to the shops today and completely forgot that I had designated today as National Pie Day, so I am changing it to National Sausage and Mash Day


----------



## AJLang

Mommy sausage and mash sounds lovely What type of sausages are you having?


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Mommy sausage and mash sounds lovely What type of sausages are you having?



Just plain old pork


----------



## KookyCat

AJLang said:


> I kept to my WW points yesterday and didn't use any of the treat points



Well done despite all that talk of scones and chocolate orange, you deserve a prize for that alone


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Just plain old pork



Yummy I would love them


----------



## AJLang

KookyCat said:


> Well done despite all that talk of scones and chocolate orange, you deserve a prize for that alone


Thank you KookyCat It was the talk of sausages that nearly broke me


----------



## AJLang

I did REALLY well on Friday and Saturday....but today I had the munchies - one poached egg on toast this morning and a fun sized packet of Maltesers this afternoon But that's not the worst....I've been sitting in the garden since 3pm and I'm now on my third small glass of wine preparing to order a Chinese takeaway........


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I did REALLY well on Friday and Saturday....but today I had the munchies - one poached egg on toast this morning and a fun sized packet of Maltesers this afternoon But that's not the worst....I've been sitting in the garden since 3pm and I'm now on my third small glass of wine preparing to order a Chinese takeaway........



Oh dear! It happened to me last night - a MOUNTAIN of mashed potatoes and sausages 

Your 'sins' don't sound too bad Amanda, and you can't always ignore these things otherwise they prey on your mind. Hope the week to come finds you back polishing your halo


----------



## AJLang

A mountain of sausage and mash sounds lovely thank you for saying that my sins don't sound too bad. I will aim to get the halo firmly back in place tomorrow


----------



## MacG3

We'll according to the old adverts, showing my age now, eating maltesers makes you ballet dance. That should burn a few calories and get that halo polished


----------



## AJLang

Ha ha MacG3 it would be hilarious to see me ballet dancing


----------



## AJLang

Well it has been a long time since I updated this but reading through it has incentivised me. Since the Susie walks stopped I haven't been very active. My weight did stay steady until I started University in September and I now weigh 15 stone 1lb.  My first plan is dry January starting January 4th which I know I will find incredibly tough. However I have to be committed because lovely people are already sponsoring me for Guide Dogs https://www.justgiving.com/Amanda-Langley3 . Next step was joining WeightWatchers this morning with my first meeting at 10am on Tuesday January 12th  So I'm going to continue enjoying my Christmas food and drink and then start on January 4th. However I am starting something today - in an hour I am going to join the gym and hope that they will let me to do a workout straight away. Due to the CFS/ME and other problems I will start gently and see what I can and can't manage, particularly important as effect on the CFS/ME may not be seen for 24-48 hours. Apologies for the long post


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Well it has been a long time since I updated this but reading through it has incentivised me. Since the Susie walks stopped I haven't been very active. My weight did stay steady until I started University in September and I now weigh 15 stone 1lb.  My first plan is dry January starting January 4th which I know I will find incredibly tough. However I have to be committed because lovely people are already sponsoring me for Guide Dogs https://www.justgiving.com/Amanda-Langley3 . Next step was joining WeightWatchers this morning with my first meeting at 10am on Tuesday January 12th  So I'm going to continue enjoying my Christmas food and drink and then start on January 4th. However I am starting something today - in an hour I am going to join the gym and hope that they will let me to do a workout straight away. Due to the CFS/ME and other problems I will start gently and see what I can and can't manage, particularly important as effect on the CFS/ME may not be seen for 24-48 hours. Apologies for the long post


Wishing you every success Amanda!  As the title says - you CAN do this!


----------



## pottersusan

Good luck - I understand how difficult it is losing weight. I've not only got the t shirt - I'm in the video . My friends and relations liked me starting diets 'cos they got the contents of my store cupboard and freezer. The only way I could do it was by not having anything 'naughty' in the house - on the principle that if its not there you cant eat it


----------



## grovesy

Good luck.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you so much Alan, Pottersusan and Grovesy. Susan your post did make me laugh because it sounds so familiar about me Well I am now officially back to being a gym bunny. Lovely workout, combination of sitting and standing machines leading to a total of 30 minutes aerobic workout as measured by my heart rate I feel good but not sure what my legs may say in the morning


----------



## AJLang

Good morning well I feel ok after gym workout - no sign of CFS/ME payback, touch wood. However it did have a major impact on my overnight BG levels. Six hours hovering around hypo which I was too tired to deal with, eventually managed to deal with a 2.7 at 6am - this was with an overnight 80% TBR. Two weeks until I go back to University so hopefully I will have sorted out the effects of the gym by then  Today's plan is 10-15 minutes of Tai Chi stretching


----------



## AJLang

Just turned my basal down to 20% so that I can go to the gym in an hour I'm hoping that the basal reduction will stop me from needing the 30g of carbs that were necessary when I went to the gym on Monday. UPDATE I had a TBR of 20% for two hours, including 40 minutes in the gym. I went up to 12.8 so I've bolused one unit and set the TBR back to 100%. I'm going to be cautious with my insulin today to avoid hypos


----------



## AJLang

Well after I posted about the gym visit on Tuesday my levels stayed around 12 and I needed various corrections. Total opposite today.
9.45 reduced TBR to 30%
10.15 BG 3.9 15 g fast acting carbs
11am arrived at gym 8.2 and TBR still 30%
Finished workout and got back to car (TBR still 30%) I tested and I was 3.5 aaaagh frustrating!!
15g fast acting carbs and TBR back to 100%
I think I will try a 20% basal on Saturday and 15g fast acting carbs before the work out unless my levels are above 8. Does anyone have any other suggestions please?


----------



## AJLang

Good morning and it is indeed a good morning  I really don't know how but I've lost FIVE lbs in the last week and weigh 14st 10lbs which is my target for the end of January
I've been to the gym four times in the last week and kept to my calorie target on Saturday and Sunday but apart from that I've had quite a lazy week. Not complaining though, I'm thrilled that this weight has come off so quickly


----------



## AJLang

Yay another day yesterday of keeping to my calories and another 40 minute workout


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Yay another day yesterday of keeping to my calories and another 40 minute workout


Well done Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Well done Amanda


Thank you Alan


----------



## AJLang

Good morning everyone. I've lost another 2lbs  That's half a stone in ten days not drinking alcohol is definitely helping


----------



## Stitch147

Hi Amanda, I have only just seen this thread, yes you can do it! I done it and need to get back on track and get to goal. So far ive lost just under 7 stone in 2 years (joined weight watchers and started walking more). I found not drinking alcohol definately helped me too. I put 4lbs on over the 2 weeks of christmas and new year so hoping to get that back off when i get weighed next tuesday.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch. Wow you have done so well. You are a true inspiration. I've tried WeightWatchers but I found it too complicated when also counting carbs. I've started using MyFitnessPal app this time and I find it much easier and motivational. All the best with your weigh in on Tuesday. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## pottersusan

Keep up the good work. You can do it.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you for the vote of confidence Susan


----------



## AJLang

Yay I nearly forgot to post  I've lost another pound so that's 8lbs in a fortnight and I now weigh 14st 7lbs. I'm expecting it to slow down to a pound a week now, hopefully not less than that


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Yay I nearly forgot to post  I've lost another pound so that's 8lbs in a fortnight and I now weigh 14st 7lbs. I'm expecting it to slow down to a pound a week now, hopefully not less than that


Excellent! Well done Amanda


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northerner. I think that when I lose the next pound I will be the lowest weight that I've been in a long time


----------



## Stitch147

Werll done Amanda, slow and steady wins the race! I need to get back on (giving myself a kick up the butt!)


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Stitch  Good luck with getting back on


----------

